# New Paphies in the house...



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2009)

I have received this order a few days ago, but I have had no time to show them here yet:

From left to right and top to bottom:

Paph. Wössner Favourite (hangianum x godefroyae var. leucochilum)
Paph. concolor var. longipetalum
Paph. niveum
Paph. palawense
-----------------------------
Paph. bellatulum forma album (2 seedling)
Paph. bellatulum forma album (different cross)
Paph. delenatii forma albinum 
Paph. wardii forma alboviride
Paph. niveum forma album
-----------------------------
Paph. henryanum
Paph. niveum ‘Graue‘ x self
Paph. barbigerum (a very compact clon - this is supposed to be near blooming size!)


----------



## Jorch (Aug 1, 2009)

Exciting! Can't wait the see the Wossner Favorite flower! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Exciting! Can't wait the see the Wossner Favorite flower! :drool:


:clap::clap: Me too! Looks like you were in the alba mood!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: Me too! Looks like you were in the alba mood!



well... actually I ordered two albas, and got the rest for free  (as well as the larger niveum)


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice shopping you did there!!! Where do they come from  ? (F. Glanz or ?)Jean


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent choices, those are some pretty exciting Paphs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2009)

That is quite a line-up!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent!!!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> well... actually I ordered two albas, and got the rest for free  (as well as the larger niveum)



That was quite the haul!!!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice acquisitions! I look forward to seeing the mini barbigerum bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

and because Paph concolor var longipetalum was suppposed to be a larger plant, but arrived in really bad conditions (I had to cut and through about half of the plant away), I will receive soon a replacement  plus I added some new compies: Paph. Shun-Fa Golden, Paph. In-Charm Handel. Paph micrantum and Paph micrantum var. eburneum


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

paphreek said:


> I look forward to seeing the mini barbigerum bloom.



me too... it is really small.. and if it is indeed near blooming size, then it would be the smallst barbigerum (and the smallest paphi!) I have ever seen...


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice haul indeed. I'm sure you put out some $$ that bunch!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

not too much... Orchids tend to be cheaper un EU than in the USA


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 4, 2009)

Whooo... good luck with them!


----------



## John M (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice purchase!.......All the things that I like! Looking forward to seeing some flowers from these. I once had a tiny barbigerum that looked like a small seedling; but, it was mature and bloomed regularly. This one of yours very well could be BS.


----------

